# Our New Puppies



## majic99 (Sep 7, 2004)

We adopted these two sisters from "Crossing Paths". An organization that finds dogs in kill shelters and fosters them untill they can find them a home.
They came from a shelter in Alabama, they loaded them into a van and brought them as far as Gettysburgh Pa. (only 3 1/2 hours from here) 
They are Great Pyrnees, Anatolian Shepard mix. They seem like they are going to be great dogs, very fast learners, and we are thrilled to get them.









Ruby








Pearl


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely. I can see the dark one kind of blending in with the turkeys. The white one looks like a ball of snow. You might want to remove the tag/collar. I suspect they will be chewed on.


----------

